

Practical Ways to Become a Great Designer | UX Movement - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/inspiration/practical-ways-to-become-a-great-designer

======
WCC
That's a really long video to say something so simple:

You need to practice your craft away from work if you want to be great at it.

He lists a bunch of reasons why, and spends a lot of time driving them home...
But I think the time is wasted.

Good designers/creators/developers/etc already do their craft away from work.
Bad ones have a million excuses why they can't or won't. I can't see him
changing anyone's mind as to whether they hone their craft in their free time
or not.

~~~
UXMovement
That was one of his points when he refers to working in your "sandbox", but
there were some others like mentorship, collaboration and writing.

